# surf trout time



## jehiv (Aug 6, 2012)

when does the artificial lure trout fishing start in the surf?


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

From now on...look for good surf and you should get into them!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

When the water temp gets 72 deg.


----------



## jehiv (Aug 6, 2012)

thanks


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I caught this limit of trout April 17 many years ago. I was in my waders and had the beach all to myself because everybody else thought it was too early or too cold.

I think photoperiod and new or full moon has more to do with when the trout show in the surf rather than water temps.


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

Was in oyster creek today...water temps were 71/72 degrees.... I member my first official limit came from surfaide beach in the evening time though....maybe a yr or two ago...


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Well I'll be there at Sam Beach Access 5. Saturday.


----------



## G Love (Apr 16, 2013)

When using artificials in the surf are you lookin more toward spoons and popping corks with plastics? Or also fishing plastics straight?


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I start at or just before daylight with a topwater, Mirror lures, Plastic's and spoons. Just be observant and see what people around you are catching fish on. Spoons and topwaters are good fish locators.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Even judging by previous threads, showing that most of the folks on this site prefer catching smaller fish, I'll never understand why anyone wants to catch 2 pound fish when they can be catching 30lb + bull reds and sharks from the surf.

Of course, I spent several years chasing and catching trout in the bays. I got it out of my system. Now, if I'm going to spend my time fishing, it's going to be catching fish that can actually pull some drag.


----------



## ten toes (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey y'all I am trying to convince the wife to come and wade the surf but she thinks the water is too cold to wade without waders. What do y'all think?


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

ten toes said:


> Hey y'all I am trying to convince the wife to come and wade the surf but she thinks the water is too cold to wade without waders. What do y'all think?


Get her the waders. You want her to be comfotrtable. Nothing worse that feeling wet and miserably cold out there. If it's choppy, be very careful.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

bigfost said:


> Even judging by previous threads, showing that most of the folks on this site prefer catching smaller fish, I'll never understand why anyone wants to catch 2 pound fish when they can be catching 30lb + bull reds and sharks from the surf.
> 
> Of course, I spent several years chasing and catching trout in the bays. I got it out of my system. Now, if I'm going to spend my time fishing, it's going to be catching fish that can actually pull some drag.


:cheers:


----------



## bullredman (Jul 19, 2005)

i got to agree with bigfost. I'll never understand


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

As far as trout in the surf, I think last year they moved into the surf in the middle of May and stayed well into June. Calm green water to the beach were the days to fish. Had good luck fishing from the second sandbar.

Of course with the trout thick in the surf, the bull sharks are right there with them.


----------



## G Love (Apr 16, 2013)

I chase specially big blues 6 months outta the year up here, so I def like to catch big fish! I wanna get after them too!


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

To me, a good catch is relative to the tackle your using. I have caught some line peelers on my trout tackle. Get a hoss spanish mackeral and you have something that is going to peel some line - You will be nervously watching you spool.

I like catching them all - sharks, bullreds, trout, whiting.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I think it's all about the weather and what you'll tolerate.

I wet waded two weekends ago... in another weekend (May) i'll start hitting the surf.


----------

